# The Leftovers



## MikeK (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anyone else managed to suffer through four episodes of this low-budget soap-opera waiting for something to happen?  

This so-called "series" is a time-wasting bore the obvious purpose of which is to plug the one hour hole in HBO's Sunday night obligation.  This low-budget exercise in anticlimactic monotony is an insult to the memory of such recent classics as _The Sopranos, The Wire, Rome, Breaking Bad, Deadwood, Band of Brothers, Ray Donovan, Selfridge, Masters of Sex, Lonesome Dove, Game of Thrones,_ and more.  

What is even more offensive are some of the critics reviews of this weekly hour-long study in disappointing nothingness.  With few exceptions most of it is nothing more than pseudo-intellectual attempts to assign some redeeming substance to what actually is a rip-off of HBO subscribers and nothing more.  

_The Leftovers_ is a weekly dump.  A series of hour-long disappointments.  

Unless HBO comes up with something worthwhile, and soon, I intend to cancel my subscription.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Has anyone else managed to suffer through four episodes of this low-budget soap-opera waiting for something to happen?
> 
> This so-called "series" is a time-wasting bore the obvious purpose of which is to plug the one hour hole in HBO's Sunday night obligation.  This low-budget exercise in anticlimactic monotony is an insult to the memory of such recent classics as _The Sopranos, The Wire, Rome, Breaking Bad, Deadwood, Band of Brothers, Ray Donovan, Selfridge, Masters of Sex, Lonesome Dove, Game of Thrones,_ and more.
> 
> ...



Are you aware that you listed shows which are still currently airing, as well as shows which are not aired on HBO?

It makes me wonder what your real complaint with HBO is.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 22, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Has anyone else managed to suffer through four episodes of this low-budget soap-opera waiting for something to happen?
> 
> This so-called "series" is a time-wasting bore the obvious purpose of which is to plug the one hour hole in HBO's Sunday night obligation. This low-budget exercise in anticlimactic monotony is an insult to the memory of such recent classics as _The Sopranos, The Wire, Rome, Breaking Bad, Deadwood, Band of Brothers, Ray Donovan, Selfridge, Masters of Sex, Lonesome Dove, Game of Thrones,_ and more.
> 
> ...



K tks 4 lettin us know.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else managed to suffer through four episodes of this low-budget soap-opera waiting for something to happen?
> ...


Okay.  Pardon my carelessness.  Substitute the word _quality_ for the word _memory_ in my declaration and that will eliminate the confusion.  And please be assured there is no insidious and hidden motive for my complaint.  It is what it is.  

Also, I'd like to add _Upstairs/Downstairs, Downton Abbey, Parade's End, Lark Rise to Candleford_ to my list of exceptional productions.  And the more I think about it the more resentful I am of HBO's audacity for dumping such low-Budget junk on its subscribers.  Those superb series listed above were given to us, either free or for a voluntary donation, by PBS -- and we have to pay HBO for cheap, inferior, time-wasting crap like _The Leftovers._ 

The more I think about it the more pissed off I get.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 22, 2014)

What makes you think The Leftovers is cheap?

HBO is still making Game of Thrones, which is on your list, so I guess they still make quality programming.

That you dislike a show seems a strange reason to feel you need to cancel your subscription, particularly if there are other shows on the network you do like.

I think The Leftovers is certainly a bit too open ended so far, and it gives the impression of trying too hard to make a profound point sometimes as well.  Still, it is an interesting concept and it hasn't been terrible.  I'll give it some time to decide if it will be worth watching further.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 22, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Has anyone else managed to suffer through four episodes of this low-budget soap-opera waiting for something to happen?
> 
> This so-called "series" is a time-wasting bore the obvious purpose of which is to plug the one hour hole in HBO's Sunday night obligation.  This low-budget exercise in anticlimactic monotony is an insult to the memory of such recent classics as _The Sopranos, The Wire, Rome, Breaking Bad, Deadwood, Band of Brothers, Ray Donovan, Selfridge, Masters of Sex, Lonesome Dove, Game of Thrones,_ and more.
> 
> ...



so HBO has one show you think sucks and that is enough to cancel it?....Mike every network have had plenty of shows that suck....but they also have had some good ones....


----------



## MikeK (Jul 22, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> What makes you think The Leftovers is cheap?
> 
> HBO is still making Game of Thrones, which is on your list, so I guess they still make quality programming.
> 
> ...


The last episode opened with what appeared to be a pot of boiling vanilla pudding.  

After about ten full seconds of that we see the pudding being poured into something which turns out to be a mold for doll-heads.  

Then we see the doll-heads being decorated and dolls being made -- and thus far we might be watching an episode of _How It's Made._  Fascinating.

Then we see the dolls being packaged, warehoused, shipped, and stocked on department store shelves.  Heart-pounding realism!

Next we see one of the dolls being placed in a stereotypical manger in a stereotypical town at Christmastime.  Brilliant plot development.

Then we see the Baby Jesus doll has been removed.  Imaginative plot development. 

Then we see a couple of non-talking lurkers who never speak, who dress in white and chain smoke.  They never say or do anything. . . . 

. . . and it goes on like this, as it's been going on like this for four weekly episodes.  What we are watching is a study in _nothing_!  Nothing even vaguely interesting, exciting, or comprehensible ever happens.  

There are no imaginative sets, or settings, the wardrobes consist of ordinary, everyday clothing.  The musical score is soap-opera pap.  The cast is less than mediocre.  And you ask why I think the overall production is cheap?

So I'll just leave it at that.  I'm not going to argue with you because we clearly perceive these things differently.  To each his own -- and if you don't mind HBO getting over on you by handing you a luke-warm hot dog when you're paying for steak, that is your choice.

Enjoy it.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 22, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else managed to suffer through four episodes of this low-budget soap-opera waiting for something to happen?
> ...


Actually I intend to wait and see what's coming.  I believe this cheap bag of junk is a test to see what their audience will tolerate.  I've let HBO know how I feel about it  because if their subscribers are willing to accept this kind of inferior junk you can expect more of it in the future.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2014)

Never heard of this show. I like HBO for GOT mostly. And they show movies I enjoy. Mostly.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Never heard of this show. I like HBO for GOT mostly. And they show movies I enjoy. Mostly.



as for movies U-Verse just added EPIX.....there are 6 movies that left pay per view,that i have been waiting for HBO,Showtime or Starz to put on....and here they are on one station all in the same month..........


----------



## Politico (Jul 23, 2014)

I only made it through one. Gawd awful.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 23, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



If enough subscribers complain, maybe we'll get lucky, and HBO will feature some reality shows.

Oh. Wait.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 23, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think The Leftovers is cheap?
> ...



I ask why you say it is cheap because you seem to be equating bad with cheap.  No imaginative sets or wardrobe?  That wouldn't make sense in the story.  It's about ordinary people in an ordinary town, for the most part.

You hate the show.  Nothing wrong with that.  Your posts just make it seem as though HBO has never put out a show you didn't like, or that they replaced some masterpiece of a series with The Leftovers, or something like that.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw the season finale last night, and wasn't very impressed.

The only thing that made sense in it was when that kid read Job Chapter 23.

JOB CHAPTER 23

They didn't _say_ during the episode that they were reading Job 23: I just recognized what they were saying.

I'll prolly never watch another episode of that really strange series.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 8, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Saw the season finale last night, and wasn't very impressed.
> 
> The only thing that made sense in it was when that kid read Job Chapter 23.
> 
> ...


i gave it 4 episodes......


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 10, 2014)

the fighting sharts said:
			
		

> Saw the season finale last night, and wasn't very impressed.
> 
> The only thing that made sense in it was when that kid read Job Chapter 23.
> 
> ...





			
				harry dresden said:
			
		

> i gave it 4 episodes......



I did find it interesting, however, that they had a Muzak™ version of this song midway through the season finale.


And only a hardcore Metallica and/ or speed metal fan would likely have noticed that.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 10, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> the fighting sharts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i did not last that long to find out....i probably would have been dozing anyway and missed it....


----------

